# Covid-19 help!



## pops6927 (Apr 21, 2020)

I have been talking you Dawn Wollesen of BunzlPd Koch supplies, and they have been repurposing their lines of production to help out with the Covid-19 pandemic! They have many products available, including washable face masks, rubber gloves, and a no-wipe surface sanitizer that is USDA approved!

Here are links to them!
Products!








						PPE - IN STOCK & READY TO SHIP - Bunzl Processor Division | Koch Supplies
					






					www.bunzlpd.com


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Nice tip! Thank you!


----------

